# Whats Your Spirit Animal?



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Im a spider

You are a Spider! (your score: 30)

Characters: Arcas and Nelma in the Aspect of Crow trilogy

Powers: Artistic genius, ability to see patterns and sense trouble from a distance
As a Spider, you're artistic, intuitive, and independent-maybe even a little eccentric. You can become so absorbed in your endeavors that you lose track of the outside world and the people in it. But what you give in return is magic, pure and simple.
Best matches: Cougars, Hawks, Owls
Watch out for: Wolves, Otters, Bears

whats yours?

http://jerismithready.com/quiz/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You are a Owl! (your score: 33)

Characters: Etar and Nathas in the Aspect of Crow trilogy

Powers: Human lie-detectors

Owls are keen, perceptive and skeptical. You're adept at getting to the truth, making you an ideal investigator or attorney. Your insights into the less honorable side of human nature can make you a bit cynical, but your numerous friends appreciate the dark sense of humor it brings.
Best matches: Hawks, Foxes, Spiders
Watch out for: Wolves, Horses, Otters


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wolverine apparently :lol

Score: 24


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I got the Owl.  Not a bad choice. 

Although my real spirit animal is the Cheetah. Obviously with limited choices they had to give me the next best thing.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I resent anyone calling me 'a Owl'.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't need a quiz to tell me: elephant. Great memory, intelligent, and community-oriented (at least the females).

....

....

....

Ok, I got swan (score 28 )

Powers: Foretelling future through dreams, dream-walking
Swans are idealistic, open-minded, and passionate. Your good nature often leads people to think they can take advantage of you, but they should be careful—beneath that serenity lies a fighting spirit. Your love is fierce and unconditional, fueled by the certainty that it should last forever.

Best matches: Wolves, Horses, Otters
Watch out for: Cougars, Foxes, Hawks

Where the wolves at?


----------



## DrumToYourBeat (Jan 22, 2013)

Interesting! I'm a spider, but never would have thought of that. They kind of scare me IRL. :|


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

*You are a Spider! (your score: 26)*









*Characters:* Arcas and Nelma in the Aspect of Crow trilogy
*Powers:* Artistic genius, ability to see patterns and sense trouble from a distance
As a Spider, you're artistic, intuitive, and independent-maybe even a little eccentric. You can become so absorbed in your endeavors that you lose track of the outside world and the people in it. But what you give in return is magic, pure and simple.
*Best matches:* Cougars, Hawks, Owls
*Watch out for:* Wolves, Otters, Bears


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

A hawk, apparently? 

Powers: Communicate with the divine, discern powers in others, photographic memory
Hawks are the messengers of the Spirits. Adept with language, you might be a writer or a teacher. Your ability to assess situations impartially means that people often seek your guidance before making decisions. A brilliant visionary, you sometimes forget the mundane details of life like eating, sleeping, or paying bills.

Hmm...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

WhoDey85 said:


> *You are a Spider! (your score: 26)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DrumToYourBeat said:


> Interesting! I'm a spider, but never would have thought of that. They kind of scare me IRL. :|


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I got the swan, and wolf as a second at 22.



> You are a Swan! (your score: 27)
> 
> Characters: Tereus, Kalia in the Aspect of Crow trilogy
> 
> ...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Somehow I got wolverine @ 22. Horse was a close second @ 21.

_Nobody messes with Wolverines. You're fearless, assertive (okay, aggressive), and tenacious. You might be a Marine, or a middle linebacker. You're the best at whatever you choose to do, because you give yourself no alternative._

_As a Horse, you're sensitive, peaceful, and social. You easily make friends with members of all species, but you hold a special place in your heart for those who respect your intelligence. Sometimes your empathy can leave you vulnerable to others' moods or manipulations. Don't let one grumpy person ruin your whole day._

Yeah, I'm going to go with horse.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Pretty much a tie.
I'm an owl-fox hybrid, an OX?

You are a Owl! (your score: 23)

Characters: Etar and Nathas in the Aspect of Crow trilogy

Powers: Human lie-detectors
Owls are keen, perceptive and skeptical. You're adept at getting to the truth, making you an ideal investigator or attorney. Your insights into the less honorable side of human nature can make you a bit cynical, but your numerous friends appreciate the dark sense of humor it brings.
Best matches: Hawks, Foxes, Spiders
Watch out for: Wolves, Horses, Otters

Fox (your score: 22)

Characters: Razvin in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Elysia in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: Stealth, night vision, ability to read and manipulate others' emotions
Foxes are clever, perceptive, and shrewd. You're happiest working behind the scenes, pulling strings and watching others dance to your imperceptible tune. Independent yet highly social, you glide among your circles of acquaintance with ease, sharing your sharp wit or a delicious piece of gossip.
Best matches: Crows, Owls, Cougars
Watch out for: Bears, Swans, Horses


----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

*You are a Wolverine! (your score: 28)*









*Characters:* Lycas, Nilo, Sirin, and Drenis in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Marcus in "The Wild's Call"
*Powers:* Fighting ability-strength, speed, and toughness
Nobody messes with Wolverines. You're fearless, assertive (okay, aggressive), and tenacious. You might be a Marine, or a middle linebacker. You're the best at whatever you choose to do, because you give yourself no alternative.
*Best matches:* Bears, Cougars, Wolves
*Watch out for:* Crows, Owls, Swans


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

You are a Wolverine! (your score: 27)

Characters: Lycas, Nilo, Sirin, and Drenis in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Marcus in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: Fighting ability—strength, speed, and toughness
Nobody messes with Wolverines. You're fearless, assertive (okay, aggressive), and tenacious. You might be a Marine, or a middle linebacker. You're the best at whatever you choose to do, because you give yourself no alternative.
Best matches: Bears, Cougars, Wolves
Watch out for: Crows, Owls, Swans


I don't think that description could be any further from the truth, except for speed lol


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

I can live with being a hawk.

Hawks are the messengers of the Spirits. Adept with language, you might be a writer or a teacher. Your ability to assess situations impartially means that people often seek your guidance before making decisions. A brilliant visionary, you sometimes forget the mundane details of life like eating, sleeping, or paying bills.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

You are a *Spider!* (your score: 23)

Characters: Arcas and Nelma in the Aspect of Crow trilogy

*Powers:* Artistic genius, ability to see patterns and sense trouble from a distance
As a Spider, you're artistic, intuitive, and independent-maybe even a little eccentric. You can become so absorbed in your endeavors that you lose track of the outside world and the people in it. But what you give in return is magic, pure and simple.

*Best matches:* Cougars, Hawks, Owls
*Watch out for:* Wolves, Otters, Bears


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Hawk with 33.

Funny I always thought being a eagle would be fun.

Hawks are the messengers of the Spirits. Adept with language, you might be a writer or a teacher. Your ability to assess situations impartially means that people often seek your guidance before making decisions.

-I choose the last option...


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

*You are a Swan! (your score: 23)*









*Characters:* Tereus, Kalia in the Aspect of Crow trilogy
*Powers:* Foretelling future through dreams, dream-walking
Swans are idealistic, open-minded, and passionate. Your good nature often leads people to think they can take advantage of you, but they should be careful-beneath that serenity lies a fighting spirit. Your love is fierce and unconditional, fueled by the certainty that it should last forever.
*Best matches:* Wolves, Horses, Otters
*Watch out for:* Cougars, Foxes, Hawks


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

*You are a Cougar! (your score: 24)*









*Characters:* Adrek, Endrus, and Daria in the Aspect of Crow trilogy
Powers: Stealth, strength, phenomenal jumping ability, as well as enhanced sight and hearing
Grrr, baby-you're the personification of animal magnetism. Your confidence, beauty, and athleticism make you the target of many romantically inclined individuals. Too bad for them-you don't stick around long enough to make breakfast, much less a lifetime commitment. Hello Kitty, Goodbye Heart.
*Best matches:* Spiders, Wolverines, Hawks
*Watch out for:* Swans, Horses, Otters


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

*You are a Hawk! (your score: 30)
Characters:* Galen, Thera, Zilus in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Maxine in "The Wild's Call"
*Powers: *Communicate with the divine, discern powers in others, photographic memory
Hawks are the messengers of the Spirits. Adept with language, you might be a writer or a teacher. Your ability to assess situations impartially means that people often seek your guidance before making decisions. A brilliant visionary, you sometimes forget the mundane details of life like eating, sleeping, or paying bills.
*Best matches: *Owls, Foxes, Spiders
*Watch out for:* Otters, Bears, Horses


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

You are a Fox! (your score: 24)

Characters: Razvin in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Elysia in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: Stealth, night vision, ability to read and manipulate others' emotions
Foxes are clever, perceptive, and shrewd. You're happiest working behind the scenes, pulling strings and watching others dance to your imperceptible tune. Independent yet highly social, you glide among your circles of acquaintance with ease, sharing your sharp wit or a delicious piece of gossip.

It's right, I _am_ a fox B)


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Yay, I'm the first wolf here apparently.

The wolf:

*Powers:* Stealth, hunting ability, enhanced senses of smell and hearing, as well as strength and stamina
"Family comes first" could be a Wolf's motto. You form deep connections with close friends and family members, and they know you'd do anything to protect them. You're loyal, devoted, and passionate. Your worst fear is being alone, but be careful not to drown your loved ones in too much emotion.
*Best matches:* Swans, Otters, Crows
*Watch out for:* Spiders, Owls, Foxes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I got "you're an owl!" but I got the same score for horse. ?_?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I got "you're an owl!" but I got the same score for horse. ?_?


You're a howlse. That actually sounds so cute haha.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

You are a Hawk! (your score: 22)

Characters: Galen, Thera, Zilus in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Maxine in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: Communicate with the divine, discern powers in others, photographic memory
Hawks are the messengers of the Spirits. Adept with language, you might be a writer or a teacher. Your ability to assess situations impartially means that people often seek your guidance before making decisions. A brilliant visionary, you sometimes forget the mundane details of life like eating, sleeping, or paying bills.
Best matches: Owls, Foxes, Spiders
Watch out for: Otters, Bears, Horses


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

*You are a Bear! (your score: 34)*









*Characters:* Arcas, Skaris, Torin, Eneas, and Ladek in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Darien in "The Wild's Call"
*Powers:* Fighting ability-strength and speed-along with powers of strategic thinking
You're #1! At least, you're happiest when in charge. You lead with courage, integrity, and compassion. People gravitate to your confidence and charisma, and they feel safe in your care. But be careful not to believe your own hype-stubborn pride is every Bear's downfall.
*Best matches:* Wolverines, Horses, Wolves
*Watch out for:* Foxes, Crows, Spiders


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> You're a howlse. That actually sounds so cute haha.












I tried to find pictures or horse owls or owl horses with no luck =[ Then I thought about drawing one in paint, but that would be insane.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I got a spider. Wtf spiders scare the s*** out of me!


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I am a spider, quite happy with that as i think they are magic.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

You are a Crow! (your score: 26)

Characters: Rhia, Coranna, Damen in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; John in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: foreseeing death, communicating with the dead, resurrection
As a Crow, you are analytical, adaptable, and exceedingly clever. You like solving problems, sharing a hearty laugh with friends, and most of all, enjoying a good meal. Your inquisitive, philosophical nature leads you to constantly question authority and the status quo, sometimes just for the sake of asking, "Why?"
Best matches: Foxes, Wolves, Swans
Watch out for: Wolverines, Bears, Hawks


Any hawks wanna get together some time. We can make sweet avian love.


----------



## dw2465 (Oct 5, 2006)

i am a wolf


----------



## depressedkat (Dec 10, 2012)

*You are a Crow! (your score: 31)*









*Characters:* Rhia, Coranna, Damen in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; John in "The Wild's Call"
*Powers:* foreseeing death, communicating with the dead, resurrection
As a Crow, you are analytical, adaptable, and exceedingly clever. You like solving problems, sharing a hearty laugh with friends, and most of all, enjoying a good meal. Your inquisitive, philosophical nature leads you to constantly question authority and the status quo, sometimes just for the sake of asking, "Why?"
*Best matches:* Foxes, Wolves, Swans
*Watch out for:* Wolverines, Bears, Hawks

My next match two matches were the the animals i should watch out for?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

*You are a Hawk! (your score: 27)*









*Characters:* Galen, Thera, Zilus in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Maxine in "The Wild's Call"
*Powers:* Communicate with the divine, discern powers in others, photographic memory
Hawks are the messengers of the Spirits. Adept with language, you might be a writer or a teacher. Your ability to assess situations impartially means that people often seek your guidance before making decisions. A brilliant visionary, you sometimes forget the mundane details of life like eating, sleeping, or paying bills.
*Best matches:* Owls, Foxes, Spiders
*Watch out for:* Otters, Bears, Horses


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

It was a tie between wolf and horse.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

*You are a Swan! (your score: 24)*










*Characters:* Tereus, Kalia in the Aspect of Crow trilogy
*Powers:* Foretelling future through dreams, dream-walking
Swans are idealistic, open-minded, and passionate. Your good nature often leads people to think they can take advantage of you, but they should be careful-beneath that serenity lies a fighting spirit. Your love is fierce and unconditional, fueled by the certainty that it should last forever.
*Best matches:* Wolves, Horses, Otters
*Watch out for:* Cougars, Foxes, Hawks


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

HOW COME IM THE ONLY BEAR? this is bullsh*t, pretty much every1 else got atleast 1 other person with the same animal, but im the only bear?!? looks like bears are gonna go extinct unless i can find some1 2 give my seed 2 fast


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Im a Swan!

You are a Swan! (your score: 21)










Powers: Foretelling future through dreams, dream-walking
Swans are idealistic, open-minded, and passionate. Your good nature often leads people to think they can take advantage of you, but they should be careful-beneath that serenity lies a fighting spirit. Your love is fierce and unconditional, fueled by the certainty that it should last forever.
Best matches: Wolves, Horses, Otters
Watch out for: Cougars, Foxes, Hawks


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm a wolf


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

You are a Crow! (your score: 22)










Characters: Rhia, Coranna, Damen in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; John in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: foreseeing death, communicating with the dead, resurrection
As a Crow, you are analytical, adaptable, and exceedingly clever. You like solving problems, sharing a hearty laugh with friends, and most of all, enjoying a good meal. Your inquisitive, philosophical nature leads you to constantly question authority and the status quo, sometimes just for the sake of asking, "Why?"


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

the wolf score 24

stealth, hunting ability, enhanced senses of smell and hearing.
"family comes first"
form deep connections with close friends and family members. they know you would do anything to protect them. loyal, devoted and passionate.
best matches : swans otters crows
watch out for : spiders owls foxes


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

*You are a Spider! (your score: 27)*









*Characters:* Arcas and Nelma in the Aspect of Crow trilogy
*Powers:* Artistic genius, ability to see patterns and sense trouble from a distance
As a Spider, you're artistic, intuitive, and independent-maybe even a little eccentric. You can become so absorbed in your endeavors that you lose track of the outside world and the people in it. But what you give in return is magic, pure and simple.
*Best matches:* Cougars, Hawks, Owls
*Watch out for:* Wolves, Otters, Bears


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

still waiting 4 another bear....


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

*You are a Wolf! (your score: 27)*









*Characters:* Marek, Alanka, Kerza, and Kara in the Aspect of Crow trilogy and "Storm Reaper"; Lance in "The Wild's Call"
*Powers:* Stealth, hunting ability, enhanced senses of smell and hearing, as well as strength and stamina
"Family comes first" could be a Wolf's motto. You form deep connections with close friends and family members, and they know you'd do anything to protect them. You're loyal, devoted, and passionate. Your worst fear is being alone, but be careful not to drown your loved ones in too much emotion.
*Best matches:* Swans, Otters, Crows
*Watch out for:* Spiders, Owls, Foxes

Epic! My favorite animal--it got it exacly right, unexpectedly.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You are a Owl! (your score: 20)

Characters: Etar and Nathas in the Aspect of Crow trilogy

Powers: **Human lie-detectors*

Owls are keen, perceptive and skeptical. You're adept at getting to the truth, making you an ideal investigator or attorney. Your insights into the less honorable side of human nature can make you a bit cynical, but your numerous friends appreciate the dark sense of humor it brings.

*Ummmm, no. Lol, rigged! I answered one question as extremely gullible.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

*Discover your Spirit Animal!*

*You are a Owl! your score: 28*









*Characters:* Etar and Nathas in the Aspect of Crow trilogy 
*Powers:* Human lie-detectors
Owls are keen, perceptive and skeptical. You're adept at getting to the truth, making you an ideal investigator or attorney. Your insights into the less honorable side of human nature can make you a bit cynical, but your numerous friends appreciate the dark sense of humor it brings.
*Best matches:* Hawks, Foxes, Spiders
*Watch out for:* Wolves, Horses, Otters

_I also got 26 for Crow, 24 for hawk._


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*You are a Wolf! (your score: 23)*










*Characters:* Marek, Alanka, Kerza, and Kara in the Aspect of Crow trilogy and "Storm Reaper"; Lance in "The Wild's Call"
*Powers:* Stealth, hunting ability, enhanced senses of smell and hearing, as well as strength and stamina
"Family comes first" could be a Wolf's motto. You form deep connections with close friends and family members, and they know you'd do anything to protect them. You're loyal, devoted, and passionate. Your worst fear is being alone, but be careful not to drown your loved ones in too much emotion.
*Best matches:* Swans, Otters, Crows
*Watch out for:* Spiders, Owls, Foxes


----------



## altqq (Apr 14, 2012)

You are a Crow! (your score: 26)

Characters: Rhia, Coranna, Damen in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; John in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: foreseeing death, communicating with the dead, resurrection
As a Crow, you are analytical, adaptable, and exceedingly clever. You like solving problems, sharing a hearty laugh with friends, and most of all, enjoying a good meal. Your inquisitive, philosophical nature leads you to constantly question authority and the status quo, sometimes just for the sake of asking, "Why?"
Best matches: Foxes, Wolves, Swans
Watch out for: Wolverines, Bears, Hawks


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm a... cougar? I think I need to take that again.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Hawk, close second was Owl.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

:crywhere is my soul mate:cry


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Crow. 

Tied with Wolverine and Cougar, but Crow was listed at the top.


----------

